# Ivc filter removal



## pituffs (May 28, 2009)

In the past in our office we have used 37203 for ivc filter removal is this correct? any suggestions


----------



## luz.buenaventura (May 28, 2009)

For removal of previously placed ivc filter:
36010, 37203 and 75961-26


----------

